# Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and I'm going to apologize for it being dirty!!



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best..and I'm not going to apologize for it being dirty!!*

Got the pics sorted here you go.
Getting the Xmas tree








Took a little detour on my way to work down some unplowed roads New Years Eve Day
















Took these going through my towns old land fill/dump area
















Here's the ar loaded up with firewood for Grandmas'








Sorry took so long to get these up.
_Modified by ErockBar1 at 9:52 PM 12/30/2008_
_Modified by ErockBar1 at 7:26 PM 1/1/2009_

_Modified by ErockBar1 at 7:29 PM 1/2/2009_

_Modified by ErockBar1 at 7:33 PM 1/2/2009_


_Modified by ErockBar1 at 7:38 PM 1/2/2009_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and I'm going to apologize ... (ErockBar1)*

standing....


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

i'm tired of standing, got any chairs around here?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (Big Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Euro* »_i'm tired of standing, got any chairs around here?









seriously.... get me a beer while you're up would ya?


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Got the pics ups here's the beers


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (ErockBar1)*

Nice, did you keep the car running so the suspension would adjust while you loaded it?
I did that when I loaded it up with 700 Lbs of sand and cement blocks this last summer. I don't know if it helps the suspension any but seems like less of a strain then filling from the bump stops.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (vr6ninja)*

I just set it at level 3 and shut it off when I loaded so my daughter ,who was helping me load the wood, wouldn't have to breath too much exhaust.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (ErockBar1)*

Good idea, no need to fumigate the kids with carbon monoxide. How did the carpet on the sides hold up? I always line mine with towels, it's probably excessive but I hate to wreck the trunk.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (vr6ninja)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've done the christmas tree duty & driving through snow as well.... never hauled around firewood though. also i don't have the stock wheels & tires, so my car SUCKS in the snow. (i went for form over function, given that it rarely snows where i live).
of course, right after i build my car to its current state, we get the biggest snowstorm we've seen in over 20 years here.








cool pics though! i wonder exactly how much firewood fit in the back of that thing? you folded the seats down right? how many weeks worth of fires fit in there?


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of my allroad doing what it does best...and ... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I didn't fold the seats down but I can tell it took 4 very full wheel barrels of wood. 
I have a floor liner and after a quick vac job the sides looked just fine.
But I do think I'll try and line it with a tarp. don't want to beat up the back too much.

I love this car......


----------

